# How to GPS Video's?



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Has anybody got the how to use videos for your GPS units? I have a Garmin GPS Map 76S. I found some for the map76, but none for the S( sensors) series? Does it make any diff. Are they any good?Are they worth the 10 bucks? Or should I read the manual 100 times. thanks in advance!


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

I have the etrex vista DVD Guide. and I think it is very helpful.

It pretty much has the same things as the book, but for me it is simpler to see what they are doing instead of reading then looking at the unit and trying to figgure out what I am doing. 
But I am kind of thick headed anyway.

It did help me.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

If you have no concept of how or why a GPS gets you from Point A to Point B you will want the video. If you are good at understanding instructions without pictures, the book will work. If you want to know my personal opinion I will say both. You will want the video for beginning knowledge of set up and usage. But you will want to learn the book for reference to find something you forgot how to do when a TV isnt around. 

Watch the video, but learn the book.


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

For your reply's. I still need to know if i have to look for a GPS MAP 76S tape/dvd or will the GPSMAP76 is all I need? All the (S) stands is for sensors. Different but not alot. I found the latter but not one with the (S)? Thanks again.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

secondgear,

The GPSMAP76 tape will give you the basic operation information for any gps unit in the GPSMAP76 series. It will not address the few options that make the "S" unit different. If you have specific questions please IM me. I sold GPS units and taught a opeartions class at a local retail store. I still know a lot of information and have good resources for answers if I there is something I don't know.

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Don't waste your money on the DVD or VHS,, the instruction manual that comes with it makes GREAT, "bathroom material". You'll have that whole unit, down pat, in NO TIME.


----------

